# New Muscle bike



## azhearseguy (Sep 13, 2008)

Here's my new find...


----------



## 30thtbird (Sep 25, 2008)

Very nice bike Eddie.That's the first 24/20 Gambles badged bike I have seen.Very nice.Kenny.


----------

